# Dyed, spun and knitted/ Finished



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I finished my version of the Panorama Shawl. I dyed the fiber & spun it before knitting. Instead of stopping when I got to the recommended size, I continued knitting until I ran out of yarn - in fact, I had to use a little purchased purple yarn to finish binding off. The color was so close that it was hard to see where it was added. It ended up 90 inches from tip to tip. I have no idea how many stitches I bound off. It was 20 inches from the top edge to the bottom point. I took it to our knitting group this morning and one of my friends liked it so much that when she asked me if I knew who I was going to give it to, I threw it at her. She was thrilled! I wasnât really happy with the colors, so I had been looking for a home for it. Kim knits a lot, but she seldom makes anything for herself, so I was happy to let her have it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it is gorgeous.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

You put alot into that. Very lucky friend. Did you spin and knit a single ply, or Navajo ply to get the color progression?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I took it to our knitting group this morning and one of my friends liked it so much that when she asked me if I knew who I was going to give it to, I threw it at her. She was thrilled!


Lovely shawl! Isn't fun to give an unexpected gift like that?


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks so good on you!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow they are my favorite colors Blue and green. Very well done from start to finish and I am sure your friend is getting a hug from you everyday.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucky friend, it is really pretty.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Really PRETTY!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

nice!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

It is lovely. All the spinners and knitters I know are thrilled to receive something handmade. So few make anything for themselves.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautifully done from start to finish :sm02: So glad you found a perfect home for your masterpiece :sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I can see why she was thrilled! Lovely!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors, great knitting.


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

????????????????


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice Colors. I am sure your friend will enjoy it.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> You put alot into that. Very lucky friend. Did you spin and knit a single ply, or Navajo ply to get the color progression?


It is two ply. I split the fiber and made sure that I started the spinning at the same end, so there was some marling, but that just added to the interest & kept the color runs. I haven't mastered Navajo plying yet.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the colors.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely lovely shawl! Lucky lucky friend!
????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely and you are a fantastic friend!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That shawl is just lovely and you really did your spin and ply in a way that kept the colors distinct. Really nice.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

So pretty . Gorgeous colours


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful! Love colors and the pattern. Nice work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

